# Can't Miss Meals



## TifTufTrent (Jun 16, 2021)

I'd love to hear/learn about the meal or two that seems to stay in your family's monthly rotation. Is there something you or the spouse cooks that consistently comes together great and everyone enjoys? Even better if you have a recipe to share. Anything from weeknight favorites, crockpot meals, low and slow smokes to hot and fast grilled, or casseroles. What ya got?

For example…

I picked this recipe up 19 years ago when I joined the fire service. We have it at least once per month at home. Always comes out great with plenty of leftovers to freeze for a second meal. In my opinion, it's even better after freezing.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.food.com/amp/recipe/jo-mamas-world-famous-spaghetti-22782

Along that same line, is there a go to cocktail you regularly mix up?


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

Chicken fettuccine Alfredo in our house. My fiancé makes it so well every time but does it differently every time it seems like so it stays new. Her dad gets upset that I can get it so often and he only has it a few times a year now.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## TifTufTrent (Jun 16, 2021)

ABC123 said:


>


Dang man. Of course you would post what's presumably a fantastic recipe featuring the one food in this world I've never been able to stomach the taste of………. bananas. 🤣🤣


----------



## TifTufTrent (Jun 16, 2021)

Here's a dish that's easy and full of flavor. My go to when asked to bring a side dish. Always great compliments.

Greek Pasta Salad

1 12 oz box Tri color rotini pasta
1 4-5 oz container crumbled Feta cheese
1 bottle Ken's Greek salad dressing (not the vinaigrette and I only trust Ken's)
1 6 oz jar pitted kalamata olives (drained)
1 16 oz jar whole peperoncini peppers (drained)

Cook pasta per package instructions. Add all or as much of the remaining ingredients you prefer. Stir and refrigerate until ready to eat.

I typically use at least 1/2 to 3/4 of the dressing, all of the olives, all of the cheese, and all of the peppers.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Grouper and grits, with a tomato bacon gravy.

It's just a meal me and wife can toss together with zero measurements. It's a perfect meal for us to share with others, and seems to always hit the spot every time we make it. We even mix in snapper or something, whatever we catch or come across fresh.


----------



## jessyrich (6 mo ago)

Check spicy beef burger recipe on Jamie's Oliver website. Yummy
I eat it only on weekends cause other than that i try to eat healthy and prefer to eat foods with the casein https://betterme.world/articles/foods-with-casein/ in order to lose couple of extra pounds. 
Fingers crossed it will work out.


----------

